# Beam Joint



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

This is a side view of a beam that was in a shop I worked in, A and C are supported by pillars about 6 feet from the ends.

B is a 10' beam connecting A and C, bolted with steel plates on both sides.

Several of the other works insisted that the extension should have rested on the tongues of A and C rather than being hung from them. 

Some of us argued that this was actually the proper way as the tongues are stronger in this configuration and would be less likely to split under the weight.

Thoughts.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

What are the dimensions of the beams? IOW, according to their dimensions, how are they oriented.

















.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

If you pictured a side view, I would agree with the current configuration as the lower part of beam b is in tension, I would however say that the ends of beams a and c are more likely to crack now.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Edited OP to say side view.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

What is the load that B is going to be carrying. I would have made the steel plates large enough to cover A and B joints and B and C joints.

George


----------



## Alan Sweet (Aug 16, 2013)

*What are the dimenions?*

I assume pine?


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

less likely to split? I have to agree. stronger? I prefer to place joints over the pillar/posts, or I don't put a joint there.


----------

